# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Тряхнём стариной!!!

## SMARTER

Люди, все мы играем в какие нибудь игры. Но играет хоть кто нибудь в старые игры. Давайте же поднимем из пепла всё хорошо забытое прошлое. Ведь по прошлому мы судим о будущем.

:) Кто во что играетИ?:)

----------


## SMARTER

Как, никто хотя бы раз не испытывал ностальгию?

----------


## SMARTER

:eek: Как, разве никто никогда не испытывал ностальгиюИ?:eek: 

Взять какую нибудь преинтересную старенькую игруху и поиграть в неё? Почувствовать то, что уже давно забыто.  Разве нет? 

Вот я и предлагаю: вспомнить, поиграть и поделиться впечатлениями.
Прямо здесь, в этой ветке. 
:) Давайте же попробуем!:)

----------


## Botanig

Age of Empire вроде так.

----------

